# what is this?



## cisco19826 (Aug 29, 2013)

I want one...


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, no clue. 

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

That is a golden pheasant. Very pretty birds and super common around here. Everyone seems to have pheasants. Pheasant used to be the main protein ingredient in high end hypoallergenic dog food, then there was a worldwide shortage back in 2007-08 I think and the hypo formulas switched to duck. Back then, if you were a pheasant farmer, you were a very rich person.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Do you know what caused the shortage?


----------



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)

I have some of those hatched in June such good looking birds a bit flighty though


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

Austin said:


> Do you know what caused the shortage?


When it comes to shortages of protein in the pet food industry it can be as simple as contaminated processing equipment to as complicated as the meat sells for a high price else where.

About 1-2 years ago there was an issue with the rabbit meat used in pet food. It was being sourced from Italy and was spoiling in transport. Also it was selling for a high price in Europe so farmers were selling on their local markets rather than to the US for pet food. It made getting raw rabbit cat food very hard for us. I had to switch to canned (yuck!) and duck. Now I store freeze dried.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Golden pheasants are soooo beautiful.


----------

